

Automating tasks with Grunt.js - ruudud
http://ruudud.github.com/2012/12/22/grunt/

======
philbo
I'm not a fan of the format for gruntfiles (which is not to say I think it's
objectively bad, just that it doesn't appeal to me personally). I much prefer
using Jake as the build tool for my JS projects:

<https://github.com/mde/jake>

------
jameswyse
I was using Grunt and while and had a pretty awesome config file set up, but
I've recently discovered AssetGraph and feel the urge to convert to it!

AssetGraph - <https://github.com/One-com/assetgraph> AssetGraph Builder -
<https://github.com/One-com/assetgraph-builder>

Edit: There's actually a grunt plugin for it too:
<https://github.com/Munter/grunt-reduce>

~~~
ruudud
That looks very interesting! Will check it out.

------
jonperl
Checkout Yeoman it utilizes Grunt and it helps to get started with Grunt.
(Also made by top JS guys Paul Irish/Addy Osmani)

------
gokulk
yes I use this at work. Another alternate is cake watch in CoffeeScript.

------
danso
Pedant here: can you configure your blog so that the title tags contain the
title of the post and not of your blog (I.e. your name). Would help in SEO,
and more importantly for me a minute ago, bookmarking the post under a useful
title

~~~
ruudud
Thanks, fixed.

